# We will see what happens



## explor3r

I took few pieces of different monti caps and glue them together, lets see what happens.....

First piece 2 colors...red and yellowish









Second piece 3 colors....red,purple and yellow









third piece 3 colors again red,purple and yellow..not the best picture









I have few other pieces in other thanks, Ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## 50seven

Mad Scientist, LOL 

Cool idea. But when you stop posting and replying to emails, we will assume that your mutant corals have taken over your house and are about to destroy the rest of the world


----------



## carmenh

Definitely tagging along on this one!


----------



## sig

50seven said:


> Mad Scientist, LOL
> 
> we will assume that your mutant corals have taken over your house


It is happened already

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will

What happened witht he lighting/fragmount tests?


----------



## Chris S

Red monti will kill green monti, in my experience anyway =D


----------



## explor3r

Chris S said:


> Red monti will kill green monti, in my experience anyway =D


You know Chris that's my guess too just because the green is a very fast growing monti cap but still there is a chance that grows in a different direction letting the red and purple do it's part too
I'm sure 1 of few I have will mix and grow nicely, maybe this week I glue just red and purple or a red,purple and yellow.
Forgot to mention this guys have been fragged 2 weeks ago


----------



## explor3r

explor3r said:


> You know Chris that's my guess too just because the green is a very fast growing monti cap but still there is a chance that grows in a different direction letting the red and purple do it's part too
> I'm sure 1 of few I have will mix and grow nicely, maybe this week I glue just red and purple or a red,purple and yellow.
> Forgot to mention this guys have been fragged 2 weeks ago


OOOPS my bad I though you said green... anyways we will see..stay tune


----------



## caker_chris

you have my attention


----------



## explor3r

Will said:


> What happened witht he lighting/fragmount tests?


Will unfortunaly the test for lighting did not happen since I went away for 2 weeks when I came back all the frags from the t5 tank were missing, but the best groth in frag plugs was on the aragonite sand frags plugs..


----------



## talon

If you have luck, you can get one like this


----------



## explor3r

That looks sweet talon but I want them to mix like a chalice.
Here few more pieces hoping one or two of them grow nicely.


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Mad Scientist, LOL
> 
> Cool idea. But when you stop posting and replying to emails, we will assume that your mutant corals have taken over your house and are about to destroy the rest of the world


Lol Kevin lets hope that the posts and replies keep coming then


----------



## explor3r

Hi guys I know is time for an update, Im having problems loading the pics from picasa since is the latest version and is in spanish..anyways lets hope to solve the problem this week to post some nice shots..some HD SHOTS


----------



## ameekplec.

There's something like that already done by a guy over on RC a few years ago - his turned out pretty neat:


----------



## Chris S

Pretty neat...shows what I know, lol!


----------



## Will

So how many colours of monti are there... hmmmmm....


----------



## explor3r

Yes guys thats the idea, but what you dont know is how is going to look like exactly cos every piece is unique, not 2 would be the same..right?
You can see one of them done with 2 different colors but I have one piece with 3 of them ..now show me how is it going to look like


----------



## explor3r

Red taking over?


----------



## joe

very interesting


----------



## altcharacter

The red must be the female


----------



## joe

how are the plants female?

sorry probably a noob question im a freshwater guy


----------



## altcharacter

You can tell by looking at the coral. The male coral usually gets pushed out by the female coral and tends to have its small bumps or "balls" recede in time.


----------



## explor3r

New update picture, now the monti seems to start growing fast.
I have to take a picture of another piece with a macro lens which shows yellow polyps when red touches green and purple.


----------

